# Rescue frog: help with identification



## Niamh (Apr 19, 2021)

I adopted this frog from a friend who's family member passed away- initially I thought maybe a bumble bee frog but he's really really orange so I figured I'd ask here: someone here probably knows!

This pic is him mid croak: with his little vocal sac inflated. (Don't mind the water drop marks on the glass please.)








And yes- his tank is getting a redo: vivarium for him is in the works: at the moment he's in the space he's used to with a few small improvements.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

This is a Dendrobates leucomelas


----------

